# Not able to install package due to pkg: Fail to create temporary file: /usr/share/man/man5/:Read-only file system



## lukas.kroczek (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi,

I have run jail on FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p14.

I am trying to install package ookla-speedtest-1.2.0-freebsd12-x86_64.


> root@grafana:/ # pkg add "https://install.speedtest.net/app/cli/ookla-speedtest-1.2.0-freebsd12-x86_64.pkg"
> [grafana] Fetching ookla-speedtest-1.2.0-freebsd12-x86_64.pkg:  23%  144 KiB 147[grafana] Fetching ookla-speedtest-1.2.0-freebsd12-x86_64.pkg: 100%  624 KiB 638.6kB/s    00:01
> [grafana] Installing speedtest-1.2.0.84-1.ea6b6773cf...
> [grafana] Extracting speedtest-1.2.0.84-1.ea6b6773cf:   0%
> ...



/usr/share/ is read-only file system

Do you have suggestions, how to solve this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2022)

Where's the package coming from? The issue is with the package itself. It shouldn't write anything to the base directories.

Also note that 12.2-RELEASE is EoL since March 2022 and not supported anymore.


----------



## lukas.kroczek (Aug 26, 2022)

Then you confirm what I think about the issue. I am basic Linux user, so I wasn't sure. Thanks.

The package is from ookla - the author of speedtest.net (https://www.speedtest.net/apps/cli).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2022)

On a "normal" system this wouldn't be a problem, the package would just install. Not the proper way (third party software should be installed in the /usr/local/ prefix) but it would install nonetheless. You probably created your jail with a read-only "base" jail? That causes the entire base OS filesystems to be read-only in that jail. That base jail should be read-only as it's used by other jails too.


----------

